

Vatican: “Open source is 'only reliable way' to preserve human history” - systemfreund
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2407221/open-source-is-only-reliable-way-to-preserve-human-history-argues-vatican

======
serve_yay
Hey, easy. We don't come over there and tell you guys how much to charge for
indulgences.

~~~
MrZongle2
Sure we do. They're called "carbon credits".

------
eridal
this about that for a second:

the _Vatican_ , at _Las Vegas_ , talking about _Open Source_

